# MN Iron Range RC Trial #1



## jonathon27 (Feb 12, 2012)

Please keep us posted on set ups and call backs for all stakes!

Thanks!


----------



## Tommy L. Fairchild (Jul 21, 2003)

Any news, anybody?


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Virginia MN Open - interrupted super tight inline Triple and a blind. Shoot the Triple, pick up 1 bird, run the blind, pick up remaining marks. Longer standup gun at 250 shot 1, middle retired at 240 thrown straight in at the line and lands in line with Flyer crate, flyer at 225 shot 3rd. There won't beg any head swinging cuz all 3 guns look like 1 station. Run from behind a mound. Middle retired thrown in. 
Many pick ups and handles.


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

OPEN CALLBACKS
55 starts at Medford front
27 dogs

8 15 16 18 23 24 36 38 44 47 49 50 55 63 64 66 70 72 73 76 77 78 80 82 83 89 90


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

Open- 28 dogs back- missing #46

Qual----
Heard Qual was won by 15 year old handler - Quest Tidd and Hoss!! Way to go, Quest! I believe this was his 3rd Qual! 

Sorry, I didn't hear any other results. :-(





C Torinus said:


> OPEN CALLBACKS
> 55 starts at Medford front
> 27 dogs
> 
> 8 15 16 18 23 24 36 38 44 47 49 50 55 63 64 66 70 72 73 76 77 78 80 82 83 89 90


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Thrown in? really.


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Open callback correction. 67 called back.


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes, really.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

your right, just talked to someone there who has won and has judged a national, wont comment on what he called it.


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Amateur. Long retired at 400 thrown r-l along treeline. Line to mark between flier guns at 200 and boat sitting on water edge. Flier shot to the left close to waters edge. Dogs should take pieces of water to put them downwind of LR. Wind right-left. Run from mound. 
Blind to right crosswind unrelated to marks at 250 keyhole between two bushy trees. Easy to lose dogs behind a mound on right just before the keyhole. 
5 scratches: 13-24-26-30-32
Rotation: 15-32-47


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Open 3rd series: 240 yard water blind- hidden entry into skinny piece of a bay, then 4 re-entrys and 3 points to cross. Cross wind blowing into the points.


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Any information available on the Derby?


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

OPEN - 18 back for fourth series

8-15-18-23-36-44-47-49-50-63-64-66-67-72-73-78-89-90

36 will be first dog to run.


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Virginia MN OPEN 4th series water Triple- 18-20 minutes per dog with no hunts. Middle Long ret at 320 thru many re-entrys shot 1, left medium retired with multiple re-entrys at 220 shot 2, flyer on right at 150 shot 3.


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Amateur callbacks to water blind at Furin's. 20 dogs 
Rotation 15-32-47. Dog 34 starts if judges follow the 3rd series rotation.
2-4-5-7-10-17-21-22-23-28-29-31-35-42-43-45-50-52-53


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

18 dogs called back for the water triple: 8-15-18-23-36-44-47-49-50-63-64-66-67-72-73-78-89-90
Results:
1 Yogi Churak - Rorem
2 Molly Medford 
3 ? Voight
4 King Medford
RJ Rock Kurlansky - Rorem
JAMS: 8- 47 ( don't know the rest, sorry)


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

AM RESULTS
1st 2 Carl Ruffalo
2nd 22 Fred Kampo
3rd 29 Bill Tidd
4th 17 Carey
RJ 50 -Fred Kampo
Jam 5 Mark Medford
35 Milton Jones


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Congrats Louie!


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Sorry I have seemed to offended some from my post. I wasn't there should have keep my comments to myself. Sorry


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Congrats on your Derby win with the Golden, Kippy.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

cakaiser said:


> Congrats on your Derby win with the Golden, Kippy.


 thanks Charlotte, this one has and is going to be an adventure for sure.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Amateur

Water Marks -- Quad on the water in the amateur. 11 back to 4th series watermarks.
50 starts. 50 53 2 5 17 22 28 29 35 42 43

4 did it clean. 3 handled. 4 picked up.

3 long birds and a short go bird. Long right retired at 400 yards thrown sharp angle back left. Middle up gun at 375 yards thrown flat and left, along back of a piece of water. Way to the left of middle up gun at 400 yards, is flyer shot #3 to the right. Short go bird about 125 yards thrown left #4 on the backside of water. Lots of terrain and in/out water on the way to these marks. Lots of room between the flyer on the left and the up gun. Not as much room between the right retired and the middle up gun station.

Scrapped first water blind: Poison bird wblind. Enter to left of boat, get on/off first point, stay in water to brush stick beyond end of water. After 5 dogs had run, this blind was scrapped.

Replacement Water blind : Line is to the left of the sluice gunner you can see at the edge of the water, who shoots to the right. Dog gets up on the left point, and back into the water and swims. Up and out on land and another piece of water (that is not visible in the photo). Up and out to the blind which is on the right corner of the clump of bushes, way out there.










Iron Range Amateur first/second series is a California double with a blind. Long bird at 400 yards along a heavy bunch of treeline is thrown hip pocket to flyer sluiced on the water at 225 yards. Long bird has water on the way out, and the direct line is between the flyer guns and a boat that is on the shore. The dog has to be real tight to get that water behind the flyer gunners and be left of the boat when going for the long bird. Wind blew pretty strong out of the SSW all day long. 20 called back to the water blind.










Pick up the double and then run a 225 yard land blind way to the right of the marks. The land blind has a large slot, with two large bushes to be between, in order to be directly online to the blind. Blind is cross wind, with a strong wind coming out of the SSW all day long.
Still overcast and humidity coming up a bit.


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

Those Goldens are on roll.congrats Kip.


----------

